# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  [ATMEL] Η εντύπωσή μου για το ATMEL-ICE-BASICκαι άλλα που δεν μαρτυρούσα τόσα χρόνια.

## The_Control_Theory

Χρόνια πολλά,

καλή πρωτοχρονιά και ο Άγιος Βασίλης μου έφερε το νέο JTAGICE3.
Γράφω εδώ τα σχόλια μου σε περίπτωση που κάποιος σκέφτεται να το αγοράσει και του φανούν χρήσιμα.
Γράφω και άλλες εμπειρίες μου σχετικές με την ATMEL και την σχέση μου μαζί της.

20151230_151508.jpg

Χωρίς να θέλω να γκρινιάξω τέτοιες μέρες αρχίζω να μετανοιώνω για την επιλογή μου να δίνω βάρος περισσότερο σε AVR μικροελεγκτές παρά σε άλλης εταιρίας.
Δεν μου φταίνε βέβαια οι μικροελεγκτές είναι καταπληκτικοί και κάνω την δουλειά μου αλλά *με τα εργαλεία έχω πρόβλημα*.
Κι όχι μόνο εγώ όπως διαβάζω στο ιντερνετ αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι avr freaks.

Πριν ξεκινήσω δείτε το καλώδιο που ήρθε μαζί του. Είνα στο basic πακέτο που κόστισε 50 ευρώ.

20151231_134243 - Copy.jpg

Δεν χρησιμοποιούν το πιό διαδεδομένο 100mil αλλά το δυσεύρεστο 50mil IDC. Για να καταλάβουν όσοι δεν ξέρουν δεν είναι συμβατό με breadboard. Το breadboard είναι 100mil.
Πάμε να δούμε τα αρνητικά μόνο σχόλια τώρα για την εμπειρία μου με την ATMEL. Τα θετικά δεν θέλω να τα πω εδώ. Εδώ θέλω σήμερα να την κράξω γιατί απογοητεύτηκα.
Υπάρχουν και θετικά όμως να είμαστε δίκαιοι.

*Το νέο JTAGICE3*


Αν έχεις avr με jtag δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις debugWire και ξενοιάζεις αλλά.... πρέπει να ξέρεις πως τα καλώδια του JTAG είναι κομμένα από το καλώδιο. Και είναι τόσο τσίμα τσίμα κομμένο που δεν μπορείς να τα κολλήσεις εσύ. Οπότε πρέπει να φτιάξεις άλλο καλώδιο. Σπαστικοοοό!!!!Οπως είπαμε ο κονέκτορας είναι 50mil και δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα μαγαζί τέτοιο υλικό. Πρέπει να παραγγείλω αναγκαστικά από TME, mouser για να κάνω την δουλειά μου. Δεν είναι και οτι κερδίζεις χώρο. Παρόλο που είναι πιό μικρός δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θες τον ίδιο όγκο στο PCB για να τον τοποθετήσεις. Απλά σου δυσκολεύει την ζωή. Βέβαια όταν πήγα να παραγγείλω από TME πουλάνε μόνο σε ποσότητες των 35 μέτρων με 30 ευρώ.Me 40 ευρώ παραπάνω θα μπορούσα να αγοράσω από την ATMEL την πιό έξτρα έκδοση του JTAGICE3 η οποία έχει ένα δεύτερο καλωδιάκι το οποίο σου λύνει τα χέρια από τα παραπάνω. Όλα για το κέρδος.
Αυτό το έξτρα καλωδιάκι όμως είναι τόσο δυσχρηστο και too much για το τίποτα. Φωνάζει είμαι εδώ για το κέρδος, για τα έξτρα 40 ευρώ σου. 

*Γενικά*


Είναι αρκετά σπαστικό να έχεις smd atmega κολλημένο σε PCB και να κάνεις  debugging μέσω debugWire και να φοβάσαι ότι αν πέσει το ρεύμα ή  ξεχάσεις να πατήσεις έξοδος από debug session παθαίνεις το εξής.
Κλειδώνει  το ISP και δεν έχεις τρόπο να τον ξαναπρογραμματίσεις. Θα πρέπει να τον  ξεκολλήσεις και να συνδέσεις πάνω του 10 σήματα για να κάνεις HVPP για να γιατρεύει.(κάτι που δεν κάνει το JTAGICE3)Ένας αρχάριος για να καταλάβει τι συμβαίνει με τα fuse bits δυσκολεύεται γιατί ξέρει πως 1=set και 0=unset. Η ATMEL χρησιμοποιεί ανάποδη λόγική για τα fusebits. 1=unprogrammer και 0=programmed.
Κλειδώνεσαι έξω από 2-3 μικροελεγκτές για να το μάθεις στα πρώτα βήματα.Τα εργαλεία της ATMEL είναι πιό ακριβά από τα αντίστοιχα της PIC. Αυτό μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Διορθώστε με. To AVR ONE κοστίζει 600ευρώ.Το νέο ATMEL Studio 7 δεν δίνει δυνατότητα για source control με GIT. Το 6.2 είχε μέσω plug-in. 

*Το παλιό μου AVR Dragon

*
Πριν μερικούς μήνες μου χάλασε ένα Dragon που είχα. Λέω θα έκανα εγώ κάτι λάθος. Δικό μου φταίξιμο. Μετά από ψάξιμο στο ιντερνετ μπας και βρώ τι φταίει και το επισκευάσω μαθαίνω πως μια συγκεκριμένη έκδοση Dragon( η δική μου ) είχε κακό σχεδιασμό στην τροφοδοσία και όταν η USB δεν μπορούσε να δώσει αρκετό ρεύμα τότε χαλούσε ένα DC-DC converter και το Dragon πέθαινε.
Πόσο άτυχος να είναι το Dragon μου της συγκεκριμένης σειράς!!!!To AVR Dragon ήταν χωρίς πλαστική θήκη απο την μαμά και ήθελα να φτιάξω μιά δική μου να το βιδώσω μέσα να μην μου χαλάσει. Όταν πήγα να αγοράσω 4 βίδες για να το βιδώσω στην θήκη έμαθα πως δεν πουλάνε τόσο μικρές βίδες στην αγορά έτσι αναγκάστηκα να το κολλήσω με ξυλάκια από σουβλάκι κολλημένα με κόλλα. Τέσπα αυτό δεν με χάλασε πολύ. 

To JTAGICE3 είναι ένα χρήσιμο εργαλείο και θα μπορούσε να γίνει πιό user friendly κι ενώ οι μικροελεγκτές με κρατάνε τα εργαλεία με απωθούν.
Για να πουλήσεις δηλαδή 50 + 40 ευρώ καλώδιάκι με τυρανάς τόσο πολύ. 50 ευρώ δεν σου φτάνουν?

----------


## SProg

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ο αυθεντικος;Εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ο JTAGICE3;Εμενα για το JTAG ICE BASIC μου φαινεται !

Δεν εχει SAM εξοδο ο JTAGICE3.


Μηπως σου στειλανε αυτο: JTAG ICE - Basic  ??

Δες στη σελιδα 8 τα καλωδια που ερχονται μαζι.Μαλλον τον ΙCE εχεις...



PIC_1773.jpgPIC_1774.jpgPIC_1779.jpgPIC_1780.jpg




Υ.Γ Εγω εχω βαση για προγραμματισμο AVR και κουμπωνει σε breadboard.Απλα τοποθετεις πανω της το Jtag Head του προγραμματιστη.Βεβαια ειχε γινει ειδικη παραγγελια μεσω της σχολης.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ναι έχεις δίκιο. Παρόλα αυτά το πρόβλημα είναι το ίδιο. Εκανα λάθος στο όνομα.

Αντί για JTAGICE3 θα έπρεπε να βάλω ATATMEL-ICE-BASIC?

Μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστής να το αλλάξει? Τον τίτλο?

----------


## leosedf

Γι' αυτό την άλλη φορά να ασχοληθείς με PIC.

----------


## SProg

Τι πιο user-friendly.Ειναι debugger-programmer,απευθυνεται σε ατομα με πολυπλοκο κωδικα που ξερουν τι θελουν και πως.

Η ATMEL εχει και Debugger των 500+ euro..


Καποτε αυτοι που ξεκινησα με προ 8051 εποχη, επρεπε να δωσουν μια περιουσια σε αναπτυξιακες πλακετες.

Μην ειμαστε και πλεονεκτες !!!

----------


## chip

κάποτε (νομίζω 1993) τηλεφώνησα στον Πουλιάδη που είχε την αντιπροσώπευση της Intel και ρώτησα τιμή για τον 8051 assembler και μου απάντησε 140.000δρχ (ή 120.000) συν ΦΠΑ με επιφύλαξη όπως που είπε γιατί η τιμή ήταν τιμή που προορίζονταν για επαγγελματίες (χονδρική) και δεν ήξερε ο πωλητής αν θα μπορούσαν να την δώσουν σε αυτή την τιμή σε ιδιώτη... ( και μιλάμε βέβαια για DOS έκδοση)

Την ίδια εποχή ο Χαριτάτος έδεινε το αναπτυξιακό της Microchip με προγραμματιστή, assembler, simulator (για windows) 3 δείγματα μικροελεγκτών με EPROM (με τζαμάκι) και έναν με EEPROM (pic16c84) για 60.000 δρχ με ΦΠΑ...

κάποιες εταιρίες ίσως δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τον ανταγωνισμό στην αγορά...
Φυσικά η Micorochip έγινε δεύτερη εταιρεία ( δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναίβει και στην πρώτη θέση) ενώ η Intel αποχώρησε (πρακτικά) από τους μικροελεγκτές (τουλάχιστον στους μικρότερους)....

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Όχι ρε παιδιά δεν είμαι πλεονέκτης αλλά η τεχνολογία προχωράει και δεν γίνεται να με χρεώνει για ένα καλώδιο 40 ευρώ μπροστά στα μάτια μου και εγώ να το αγοράζω λόγω μονοπωλίου.
Η γενιά των 8051 ήταν σκληρή όπως ήταν και η γενιά της σκάφης πλυσίματος ρούχων.
Μετά ήρθε το πλυντήριο μετά ήρθε η τεχνολογία και μπορούμε να φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας τα καλώδια τουλάχιστον.
Παλιά κάθε κινητό είχε διαφορετικό φορτιστή. Επίτηδες το κάνανε έτσι για να αγοράζουμε τον δικό τους και να τους τα σκάμε.

----------


## SProg

Βιαστηκες να αγορασεις και δεν ρωτησες.Υπηρχε το ICE (οχι το Βasic) αυθεντικο με 50eu.Εσυ πηρες το Βasic με τοσα..

Εχει προχωρησει η τεχνολογια.Βγαλανε τον κλωνο με 5eu για το AVR Studio 4.14-4.19 , σου προσφερουν debugger/programmer με 100eu (αντε βαζω και τα αλλα 50eu) ..τιμη γελοια για καποιον που θελει να ασχοληθει.



http://www.atmel.com/tools/AVRONE_.aspx

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Υπηρχε το ICE (οχι το Βasic) αυθεντικο με 50eu.



Σε ποιό αναφέρεσαι?

Σημείωση: Θέλω να προγραμματίζω και ARM εκτός από AVR.

----------


## SProg

Ειναι το JTAG ICE και το JTAG ICE Basic (χωρις μερικα καλωδια).


Για ΑRM ειναι και ο JTAGICE3 στα 50-60eu.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

[Απλό JTAG] -> Εννοείς το ίδιο μοντέλο χωρίς το πλαστικό και το ένα καλωδιάκι που ήρθε με μένα?

[JTAGICE3] ->   Ναι το JTAGICE3 το είδα. Εκείνο δεν προγραμματίζει AVR όμως.

Βασικά το AVR Dragon ήθελα να αγοράσω αλλά φοβήθηκα να μην έχει ακόμα τα ίδια προβλήματα όπως το παλιό μου.

----------


## SProg

> [Απλό JTAG] -> Εννοείς το ίδιο μοντέλο χωρίς το πλαστικό και το ένα καλωδιάκι που ήρθε με μένα?



Η Basic εκδοση δεν εχει ολα τα καλωδια.Δεν θυμαμαι ποια.





> [JTAGICE3] ->   Ναι το JTAGICE3 το είδα. Εκείνο *δεν* προγραμματίζει AVR όμως.







Tοτε πως προγραμματιζω τον ATmega32A εδω και καιρο;  :Tongue2:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

:Rolleyes: 

Εχω μπερδευτεί με τα ονόματα. Όλα σε ICE τελειώνουν.
Πάει τώρα το αγόρασα.
Με πατάς εκεί που πονάω.  :Tongue2:

----------


## SProg

Δωσε ακομα 30-40eu και παρε ολα τα καλωδια.

Ουσιαστικα δεν εχασες λεφτα,μονο τα εξτρα μεταφορικα..αρα κλαιν!  :Smile:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Λέω να κολλήσω από πίσω καλωδιοταινία να βγάλω δικό μου κονέκτορα έξω από την πλακέτα. Ξέρω όμως θα το μακελέψω.
Μπορεί και να το αγοράσω θα δω.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρόνια!!!
ευχαριστουμε για το review. Το πήρες απο atmel? Πλήρωσες τελωνείο;
ειχα παραγγείλει παλιότερα το ICE και γω 60ε αλλα τελικά δεν το παρέλαβα λόγο τελωνείου. Μπορεις με ενα βίντεο να μας δείξεις τη χρήση του;
Με αλλο καλώδιο προγραμματίζεις και με αλλο κανεις debugging?

----------


## SProg

Εγω εδωσα 15eu για τη βαση οταν καναμε παραγγελια,για το λογo οτι κουμπωνει πανω το Jtag.Μην βαλεις δικους σου κονεκτορες..

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρόνια!!!
> ευχαριστουμε για το review. Το πήρες απο atmel? Πλήρωσες τελωνείο;
> ειχα παραγγείλει παλιότερα το ICE και γω 60ε αλλα τελικά δεν το παρέλαβα λόγο τελωνείου. Μπορεις με ενα βίντεο να μας δείξεις τη χρήση του;
> Με αλλο καλώδιο προγραμματίζεις και με αλλο κανεις debugging?



Το πήρα από mouser. Όχι δεν έχει τελωνείο.
Με το ίδιο καλώδιο κάνεις και programming και debugging.
Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω αποτελεσματικά.
Μπορώ να κάνω ένα βιντεάκι αν θες αλλά θα αργήσω μέχρι να βρώ λύση με το καλώδιο.

----------


## SProg

Δηλαδη το καλωδιο που φευγει παρακατω απο τον ICE δεν το εχεις ε;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Δηλαδη το καλωδιο που φευγει παρακατω απο τον ICE δεν το εχεις ε;



Όχι έχω μόνο για ISP και debugWire.

Στο JTAG είναι μικροσκοπικός ο connector.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Βρήκα κονέκτορες στο Mar Electronics τελικά...
Πάλι καλά που κάτι φίλοι είναι Θεσσαλονίκη δηλαδή γιατί στην τοπική αγορά δεν έβρισκα.

 :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:

----------


## SProg

Ειδες που αγχωθηκες  :Wink: 


Καλο debug Tedi

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ευχαριστώ αύριο το απόγευμα θα τα έχω.

----------


## Prithan

Tedi, παρέλαβα και εγω την προγραμματίστρια αλλά έχω το ίδιο θέμα την καλωδίωση... O Mar Electronics είχε ετοιμοπαράδοτους κονέκτορες? ή πρέπει να παραγγείλεις για να τα φέρουν? 
Να περάσω καμιά βόλτα από εκεί εαν είναι!





> Βρήκα κονέκτορες στο Mar Electronics τελικά...
> Πάλι καλά που κάτι φίλοι είναι Θεσσαλονίκη δηλαδή γιατί στην τοπική αγορά δεν έβρισκα.

----------


## SProg

Βαζετε αλλη τροφοδοσια στον μΕ-κυκλωμα,δεν παιρνεται απο το pin του Jtag.Το λεω γιατι οι κλωνοι που κυκλοφορησαν κατα καιρους ηταν αλλιως.

----------


## shoco

Πως παραγγελνετε απο mouser? δεν εχετε θεμα με τα capital controls?

----------


## SProg

Δειτε στο Εbay.Εχει τα αυθεντικα Debugger 20-30eu κατω και χωρις μεταφορικα.Απο Ισραηλ αν θυμαμαι.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δειτε στο Εbay.Εχει τα αυθεντικα Debugger 20-30eu κατω και χωρις μεταφορικα.Απο Ισραηλ αν θυμαμαι.



που ακριβώς;

----------


## SProg

Τα πουλησε υποθετω.Ειχε διαφορους αυθεντικους προγραμματιστες/debuggers.Γενικα εχει πολυ καλο πραγμα για AVR.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/trillbay/m.h...1&_ipg=&_from=

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Tedi, παρέλαβα και εγω την προγραμματίστρια αλλά έχω το ίδιο θέμα την καλωδίωση... O Mar Electronics είχε ετοιμοπαράδοτους κονέκτορες? ή πρέπει να παραγγείλεις για να τα φέρουν? 
> Να περάσω καμιά βόλτα από εκεί εαν είναι!



Οχι τελικά δεν είχε. Παράγγειλα από TME να φτιάξω κονέκτορα μόνος μου.





> Πως παραγγελνετε απο mouser? δεν εχετε θεμα με τα capital controls?



Με τραπεζικό έμβασμα μέσω ιντερνετ banking. 1 ευρώ επιπλέον χρέωση στα 100ευρώ αγορές περίπου.

----------


## SProg

Το καλυτερο ειναι να εχεις τα καλωδια/βυσματα του κατασκευαστη.

Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να δωσεις το 30αρι-40αρι παραπανω και να εχεις εργαλειο σωστο για χρονια.Εφοσον ασχολεισαι οπως φαινεται νομιζω δεν χρειαζονται πατεντες αλλα τα καλωδια του κατασκευαστη.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Το καλυτερο ειναι να εχεις τα καλωδια/βυσματα του κατασκευαστη.
> 
> Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να δωσεις το 30αρι-40αρι παραπανω και να εχεις εργαλειο σωστο για χρονια.Εφοσον ασχολεισαι οπως φαινεται νομιζω δεν χρειαζονται πατεντες αλλα τα καλωδια του κατασκευαστη.



Αυτός είναι ο κονέκτορας. Είναι ολόιδιος και σίγουρα γνήσιος. Και κοστίζει 1 ευρώ. Με 3 ευρώ φτιάχνεις το καλώδιο. Κατασκευαστής CONNFLY.

----------


## SProg

> Αυτός είναι ο κονέκτορας. Είναι ολόιδιος και σίγουρα γνήσιος. Και κοστίζει 1 ευρώ. Με 3 ευρώ *φτιάχνεις* το καλώδιο. Κατασκευαστής CONNFLY.





Δεν ξερω ποιο καλωδιο σου λειπει ακριβως.

Ξερω σιγουρα οτι ειναι καλο να τα αγοραζεις πακετο απο την εταιρια.Δηλαδη στα καλωδια που ειχε το δικο μου jtagice3 και τα βλεπω τωρα,δεν θα ηθελα να τα φτιαξω εγω.



Δηλαδη απο τα παρακατω,ποια δεν ειχε μεσα η Basic εκδοση;

http://media.digikey.com/Photos/Atme...TATMEL-ICE.jpg

----------


## Prithan

Θα τον παραγγείλω και εγώ, τώρα να δώσεις 30-40 ευρώ για δυο καλώδια νομίζω είναι υπερβολικό!





> Αυτός είναι ο κονέκτορας. Είναι ολόιδιος και σίγουρα γνήσιος. Και κοστίζει 1 ευρώ. Με 3 ευρώ φτιάχνεις το καλώδιο. Κατασκευαστής CONNFLY.

----------


## SProg

Ειναι πως το βλεπει ο καθενας.Εγω ειμαι λιγο μυγας με τα εργαλεια των μΕ.


Εαν καταλαβα σας λειπει αυτο το καλωδιο;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Altera-Mini-Usb-Blaster-Cable-For-CPLD-FPGA-NIOS-JTAG-Altera-Programmer-New-/361389043112?hash=item5424772da8:g:GawAAOSwFnFV94v  o

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ειναι πως το βλεπει ο καθενας.Εγω ειμαι λιγο μυγας με τα εργαλεια των μΕ.
> 
> 
> Εαν καταλαβα σας λειπει αυτο το καλωδιο;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Altera-Mini-Usb-Blaster-Cable-For-CPLD-FPGA-NIOS-JTAG-Altera-Programmer-New-/361389043112?hash=item5424772da8:g:GawAAOSwFnFV94v  o



Όχι δεν είναι αυτό.

----------


## Prithan

Tedi η καλωδιοταινία που χρησιμοποίησες για τον κονεκτορα με contact pitch 1,27mm είναι η κλασσική (πλάτος) με αυτήν που χρησιμοποιείτε για τους κονέκτορες με contact pitch 2,54mm?
Μπορείς να βγάλεις καμιά φώτο?

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Tedi η καλωδιοταινία που χρησιμοποίησες για τον  κονεκτορα με contact pitch 1,27mm είναι η κλασσική (πλάτος) με αυτήν που  χρησιμοποιείτε για τους κονέκτορες με contact pitch 2,54mm?
> Μπορείς να βγάλεις καμιά φώτο?



*Όχι δεν είναι η ίδια!!!* Και όπως λογικό δεν βρίσκω πουθενά με εξαίρεση την TME η οποία πρέπει να αγοράσεις 30μέτρα το ελάχιστο και κοστίζει 1ε το μέτρο σύνολο 30 ευρώ.
Εμείς θέλουμε για 1.27mm IDC κονέκτορα την καλωδιοταινία με *βήμα 0,635mm*.
Μόλις την βρώ θα κάνω εδώ edit με το link...! :Sad:  Σε λίγα λεπτά... --->Η πιό φθηνή που βρήκα στην TME *εδώ* (εννοείται εσύ χρειάζεσαι 10 αγωγούς μόνο αλλά μόνο αυτό βρήκα :Sad: )

Εγώ τελικά κατέφυγα σε μιά άλλη λύση. Αγόρασα *αυτό(1.27mm)* και *αυτό(2.54mm)* και θα τα κολλήσω κώλο-κώλο σε ένα πολύ μικρό PCB και θα το έχω σαν μετατροπέα από 1.27mm σε 2.54mm κονέκτορα ώστε να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ συνηθισμένη φθηνή καλωδιοταινία. Δηλαδή ένα pcb συνδεδεμένο μόνιμα στο debugger το οποίο θα μου δίνει κονέκτορα 2.54.

Εχει γίνει σίριαλ το καλωδιάκι.

----------


## Prithan

Ναι πραγματικά! Ρε συ ATMEL βάλε και ένα καλώδιο δηλαδή έλεος!
Ανέβασε και καμία φώτο ρε συ!   :Smile: 
Πολύ πιθανό να χρειαστεί και κάποιος άλλος από την κοινότητα!





> *Όχι δεν είναι η ίδια!!!* Και όπως λογικό δεν βρίσκω πουθενά με εξαίρεση την TME η οποία πρέπει να αγοράσεις 30μέτρα το ελάχιστο και κοστίζει 1ε το μέτρο σύνολο 30 ευρώ.
> Εμείς θέλουμε για 1.27mm IDC κονέκτορα την καλωδιοταινία με *βήμα 0,635mm*.
> Μόλις την βρώ θα κάνω εδώ edit με το link...! Σε λίγα λεπτά..
> 
> Εγώ κατέφυγα σε μιά άλλη λύση. Αγόρασα *αυτό(1.27mm)* και *αυτό(2.54mm)* και θα τα κολλήσω κώλο-κώλο σε ένα πολύ μικρό PCB και θα το έχω σαν μετατροπέας από 1.27mm σε 2.54mm κονέκτορα ώστε να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ συνηθισμένη φθηνή καλωδιοταινία.
> Εχει γίνει σίριαλ το καλωδιάκι.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ανέβασε και καμία φώτο ρε συ!



Σε λίγες μέρες μόλις τα παραλάβω και τα μοντάρω. Θα σου στείλω και το σχέδιο του PCB(αν και είναι απλό) αν θες να φτιάξεις το ίδιο κι εσύ.

----------


## Prithan

Tedi, έχεις τελειώσει με τον αντάπτορα για το καλωδιάκι του debugger?

----------

